# Let the fun begin, 7MM Rem Mag or .300 Win Mag



## LostLouisianian

If you were to buy one or the other for Utah/WYO hunting, would you buy a 7MM Remington Magnum or a .300 Winchester Magnum and why. These are your only two choices unless for some crazy reason you have a better choice for long range hunting of all different big game species in these two states.

Let the fun begin....


----------



## RandomElk16

Oh heck.. here we go lol.

I typed out a big long answer about ballistics and recoil and blah blah... in the end I don't really have a big "why", I just like the 7MM. Made a conscious choice and didn't look back.

Whatever is in your scope won't know the difference.


----------



## Critter

While I like the 7mm Rem mag and have shot one for over 40 years I think that I would go with the .300 mag just to be able to use heaver bullets.

Recoil doesn't matter too much to me since I now shoot a .340 Weatherby when I am after elk or know that the shots will be longer than usually expected.


----------



## DallanC

Split the difference, 7STW. Thats what I use.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

Oh boy....


----------



## KineKilla

I shoot a 7mm because I'm a sissy and don't care much for recoil. I feel confident that my 160gr. handloads will successfully kill any big game animal in this state.


----------



## bowgy

I hope Karl checks in on this.

.300 WSM for me. I had a Winchester Model 70 in 7mm mag and it just beat the crap out of me. I sold that gun and bought a Winchester Model 70 in 300 WSM, best gun decision that I ever made. I like the .300 H&H mag but I love my 300 WSM.


----------



## ZEKESMAN

I will always say .270 or 280. LOTS less recoil. Will kill any big game animal in the lower 48. But 7mm if I had to. 

P.S. did I mention the 270?
P.P.S. Why do you guys want to shoot weapons that kill on both ends?


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> While I like the 7mm Rem mag and have shot one for over 40 years I think that I would go with the .300 mag just to be able to use heaver bullets.


I brought this up in my original write up that I deleted, but I see that as a pro and a con... For factory ammo, there aren't a ton of options over 200g, and they are all expensive. The 300 doesn't really become superior with ballistics until that point.

So if you are shooting a 210/215g then it starts to get there (with a greater drop due to lower MV, but better BC), but I figured in convenience, cost, and variety of factory ammo.

Also, since OP said UT and and Wyo, and didn't specify game, you could actually add LOWER bullet weight into the plus column for the 7MM for antelope, predators, muleys, etc....


----------



## RandomElk16

KineKilla said:


> I shoot a 7mm because I'm a sissy and don't care much for recoil. I feel confident that my 160gr. handloads will successfully kill any big game animal in this state.


I don't know about the sissy thing. A lightweight synthetic stock 7 Rem Mag can have a lot of felt recoil..



bowgy said:


> I hope Karl checks in on this.
> 
> .300 WSM for me. I had a Winchester Model 70 in 7mm mag and it just beat the crap out of me. I sold that gun and bought a Winchester Model 70 in 300 WSM, best gun decision that I ever made. I like the .300 H&H mag but I love my 300 WSM.


Hey, W*S*M isn't an option, don't cheat!


----------



## Seven

I am in the market for a new gun. I am about 70% sold on the 7mm rem mag. But the 300 WSM is making me think about it. If I didn't have the brass, powder, dies, projectiles for the 7mm already I would have a harder time deciding. still though the 300 WSM is one you might want to look at.


----------



## DallanC

bowgy said:


> I had a Winchester Model 70 in 7mm mag and it just beat the crap out of me. I sold that gun and bought a Winchester Model 70 in 300 WSM


I find that interesting. My Model 70 in 7STW shooting 160gr accubonds at 3200fps seems to be very manageable. My 10 year old shot half a box through it one day and found it fun. My wife's M700 30-06 kicks like a mule with lighter bullets and slower speeds, I hate that rifle.

I always felt the stock design of the M70 to aid with the felt recoil.

-DallanC


----------



## Bax*

As some of you may remember, I used to dabble in some fun things with the UWC and one of my experiences was to organize a hunt for a gentleman that wasn't able to get out and hunt due to his illness: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/37122-uwc-disabled-elk-hunter-success.html

Anyhow, the landowner that was generous enough to allow us to share in this experience with Mike and his boys was adamant that hunters can use any caliber except a 7mm because he had experiences with other hunters where the bullet passed clean through the elk and it had to be shot a few more times before it finally died (seems like he even said they chased the elk down the middle of town during the process). So now he wont let hunters use a 7mm.

I cant say I agree or disagree with his assessment, but it sure is interesting to consider the situation. My intuition says that the hunter wasn't using the appropriate bullet for the situation and the bullet wasn't expanding enough to create hydrostatic shock and disrupt the organs before exiting.


----------



## bowgy

Bax* said:


> As some of you may remember, I used to dabble in some fun things with the UWC and one of my experiences was to organize a hunt for a gentleman that wasn't able to get out and hunt due to his illness: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/37122-uwc-disabled-elk-hunter-success.html
> 
> Anyhow, the landowner that was generous enough to allow us to share in this experience with Mike and his boys was adamant that hunters can use any caliber except a 7mm because he had experiences with other hunters where the bullet passed clean through the elk and it had to be shot a few more times before it finally died (seems like he even said they chased the elk down the middle of town during the process). So now he wont let hunters use a 7mm.
> 
> I cant say I agree or disagree with his assessment, but it sure is interesting to consider the situation. My intuition says that the hunter wasn't using the appropriate bullet for the situation and the bullet wasn't expanding enough to create hydrostatic shock and disrupt the organs before exiting.


I have a friend that has a Rueger M77 in 7mm mag and he said the same thing with 150 gr bullets, he sold all that he had and went with the 165 gr bullet and said the problem went away. His claim was the 7mm was too fast for the lighter bullets.


----------



## bowgy

DallanC said:


> I find that interesting. My Model 70 in 7STW shooting 160gr accubonds at 3200fps seems to be very manageable. My 10 year old shot half a box through it one day and found it fun. My wife's M700 30-06 kicks like a mule with lighter bullets and slower speeds, I hate that rifle.
> 
> I always felt the stock design of the M70 to aid with the felt recoil.
> 
> -DallanC


I don't know what the issue was with that gun, I shot the Rueger M77 mentioned above and never noticed any issue with recoil but that one is the only gun that I couldn't stand the recoil. I would sight in several rifles at a time from .270's, 30 06's, 300 H&H mag, 300 WSM etc and I would save that one for last and even put on my shooting shoulder pad and I would just grit my teeth as I tried to get a smooth trigger press. The gun shot well but it is the only one that ever hurt me to shoot, heck it kicked worse than the .338 mag.

I put a sims recoil pad on the 300 WSM and its recoil is less than my 30 06 with light loads.

It's funny, I was just reading about the 7 STW the other day and was thinking I might like to get one for my collection.


----------



## Steve G

Just to add to the discussion...

I use a Ruger M77 in 7mm mag as well. It kicks my butt. If I could do as well I would switch to archery just to eliminate the recoil. I hate it (recoil that is). Edit Its not the pain to the shoulder its the being displaced and raddled and the noise. 243 is much lighter and still discombobulates me.


In regards to pass throughs...

Sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't. But I never had to track a single one of those critters.


----------



## Critter

I don't know about you folks that don't like the Ruger m77 in 7mmRem mag. 

I bought mine back in 1973 to replace a old 06 and never have I felt that it kicks any harder than any other rifle that I have shot in that same range of calibers. I have shot a Remington 700 that is a couple pounds heaver than my Ruger and that thing kicks like a mule.


----------



## kdog

Steve G said:


> Just to add to the discussion...
> 
> I use a Ruger M77 in 7mm mag as well. It kicks my butt. If I could do as well I would switch to archery just to eliminate the recoil. I hate it.
> 
> In regards to pass throughs...
> 
> Sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't. But I never had to track a single one of those critters.


I will say my tikka light 7mm kicks my shoulder hard. I finally gave up and put a brake on it.

With the 150 grain bullets or 162 grain bullets I did not have the pass though issues on the last 10 animals I hit with it. They all went down and quick with the exception of one but we tracked in and it went down within 80 yards.


----------



## moabxjeeper

I hunt with a Savage 116 American Classic in 7mm I bought 5 years ago. So far I've shot 3 deer and 1 elk with it, all with Hornady 139gr interlock bullets. The distances range from about 70 yards to a little over 200 yards. Not one of them took more than about 2 steps before expiring.

The recoil is a little more than a 30-06 but certainly tolerable. As was mentioned beforehand, the only real "limitation" is 175gr bullets is about as heavy as you can go, but there's not an animal on this continent that could survive getting hit by one.

Definitely a nod to the 7mm Rem Mag.


----------



## muddydogs

I have guys asking me about the 7mm all the time as I hunt with one, I tell them that the 30-06 will handle anything in the lower 48 just fine with a better bullet selection, cheaper brass and more available loaded ammo.

I like my 7mm and I have been hunting with it since the time when the 7mm was a 7mm and one didn't have to add the RM to the name to tell it apart from all the newer variants. If I had to purchase a hunting rifle tomorrow it would be the good old 30-06 but since my Dad purchased this 7mm for me about 35 years ago and I have since acquired a gazillion bullets, plenty of brass and a couple sets of dies I will continue to pack it around for most big game. Mines a Win model 70 XTR Sporter mag manufactured in 85/86 that I have glass bedded the stock on and worked the trigger over to 2.5 pounds. The old girl sure can shoot.

Getting right down to brass tacks you can't go wrong with the 06, 7mm or 300 whatever as they will all get the job done on anything from coyotes to moose.


----------



## archerben

28 Nosler

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

moabxjeeper said:


> ...the only real "limitation" is 175gr bullets is about as heavy as you can go.


195gr is the biggest .284" pill I know of.

-DallanC


----------



## waspocrew

DallanC said:


> 195gr is the biggest .284" pill I know of.
> 
> -DallanC


Looks like Sierra has the 195 gr Berger beat by 2 grains with their 197 gr Matchking.


----------



## KineKilla

Interesting discussion about recoil...

I don't think my 7mm has much more felt recoil than my .270. The .270 is a lot heavier (ADL M700) while the 7 is synthetic stocked (X-Bolt).

My friends' M700 30-06 kicks so hard, I hate shooting that thing.

I've recently started loading some 110gr AB's for the .270 and now the recoil is nice and light.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Pick up a .338 RUM and hang some truck nuts from the trigger guard.


----------



## moabxjeeper

waspocrew said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 195gr is the biggest .284" pill I know of.
> 
> -DallanC
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Sierra has the 195 gr Berger beat by 2 grains with their 197 gr Matchking.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I'm not a reloader so I only shoot factory ammo and the heaviest I've found is about 175gr. That's good to know though. Not sure when you'd ever need a 195gr bullet with a 7mm but at least there's the option.


----------



## RandomElk16

Bax* said:


> Anyhow, the landowner that was generous enough to allow us to share in this experience with Mike and his boys was adamant that hunters can use any caliber except a 7mm because he had experiences with other hunters where the bullet passed clean through the elk and it had to be shot a few more times before it finally died (seems like he even said they chased the elk down the middle of town during the process). So now he wont let hunters use a 7mm.


I remember reading that thread and it drove me bonkers.. guy is an idiot.

There are so many cartridges similar to the 7mm. Also, that makes it sound like they have never lost a wounded animal. I know the operators of a few CWMU and they can't point at a single cartridge for being more susceptible to losing an animal than another one. So the 7 passes through, and the elk pours blood out until it dies, or you make a bad shot with another caliber and never recover it... whats the difference?

You shoot it where you are suppose to, it dies. The 7mm happens to be a great cartridge to consistently achieve this.

(I know this isn't your opinion Bax, just a rant on my part)


----------



## Bax*

Random -

yeah I always thought it was an interesting stance on a particular cartridge but it stuck in my mind ever since. Its a pretty interesting story to say the least.

I have always gravitated toward .30 cal cartridges, don't have any real reason for it but that's all I shoot for big game. So I am not really qualified to weigh in on the 7mm but given the opportunity to pick up a nice 7mm, Id do it.


----------



## Bax*

I find it pretty interesting to read people's opinions on cartridges. There are some pretty cool developments in technology and ballistics, but the more interesting observation is that for the most part people choose the ol' standard cartridges that have been around for a while as opposed to the new fancy cartridges that claim to have no wind drift, laser beam trajectory, and even claim to gut your animal before you reach your trophy.

Time and time again you hear that guys are just hunting with .30-06 Sprg, .300 WM, .308 Win, 7mm Rem, .270 Win (ok, the 30-30 too cuz leavers are cool) with a few nods to the .338 variants here and there. Isn't that interesting? Of all the cartridges out there, these calibers are pretty much the gold standard.

It just goes to prove that if you were to choose any of these cartridges, you should do just fine so long as you do your part and find the animal and take a shot within your skill level (no you cant kill an elephant with a .17HMR at 1200 yards). 

I am going to give a nod to Dallan's 7 STW because I know he loves it more than his wife (don't tell her though) and I agree that it has some pretty cool ballistics.

Wile I am making random observations. Another observation I make time and time again (especially with newer shooters) is that people tend to buy scopes with more features than they understand, know how to use, or will use. They spend oodles of money on a mil-dot illuminated zero stop scope with FFP and then don't know how any of it works. Just buy something that matches your skill set, and if you are really passionate about good glass, then just buy a quality piece of glass that has a reticle that you understand. (I can rant about this because once upon a time, I did the same thing). 

Would I like to have something that shoots with crazy accuracy? You betcha! But my skill level had better match what I bought.


----------



## CPAjeff

Bax* said:


> Time and time again you hear that guys are just hunting with .30-06 Sprg, .300 WM, .308 Win, 7mm Rem, .270 Win (ok, the 30-30 too cuz leavers are cool) with a few nods to the .338 variants here and there. Isn't that interesting? Of all the cartridges out there, these calibers are pretty much the gold standard.


There is just something about holding a Winchester 1894 30-30 ... it is just ... freaking awesome! I'd go with the 7mm.


----------



## RandomElk16

I agree Bax.. 

I feel like I can't come on here and talk about 6.5x47, 280ai, 6.5 creed, 6.5x284, 260, and on and on.... It's "Which 30 cal do you shoot?" typically.


----------



## muddydogs

RandomElk16 said:


> I agree Bax..
> 
> I feel like I can't come on here and talk about 6.5x47, 280ai, 6.5 creed, 6.5x284, 260, and on and on.... It's "Which 30 cal do you shoot?" typically.


I think some of the problem with bringing up these variant calibers is there always touted as the next great thing and how wonderful they are but in reality they do about the same as the other calibers in there class, they might push a bullet 200 fps faster then another caliber but when you get right down to it 200 fps is nothing and the guys that know this just get tired of reading about how great a caliber is when its really nothing special.
I hate to point this out but this thread kind of turned into how great the 7mm is which is kind of surprising in its own.
The 30 cal is always going to be the king, its been around a long time, killed a lot of stuff and it gets the job done just fine. 
Just this spring I decided I needed an antelope rifle so I started researching the 7mm08, 25-06 and other calibers in this class and in the end decided that the 25-06 was just as good as the next and it was available from about any manufacture.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I too am surprised at the number of pics of the 7 over the .300. Frankly with my shoulder I would be pretty stupid to shoot either of them without a super recoil pad and a muzzle brake. I still do regret selling my .300 WM a few years ago. I don't know why I did it but I did and it's always bugged me. Anyway, thanks guys it's been fun and by all means don't stop now.


----------



## brisket

LostLouisianian said:


> If you were to buy one or the other for Utah/WYO hunting, would you buy a 7MM Remington Magnum or a .300 Winchester Magnum and why.


I'd probably go with a .300 Win Mag, mainly because I'm sitting on a bison tag right now.


----------



## BigT

I've got the 7MM, and recently purchased a 300 WSM. Very excited to try out the new one. 

The 7MM has been very accurate and has taken some deer, and a big black bear down on the La Sal unit. All the deer have dropped pretty much in their tracks. The bear took 3 shots to the chest to get it down. All three bullets (175 Grain Fed Premium) expanded properly and did not travel through the bear. I recovered all three rounds mushroomed in the opposite side of the cape. The hole in the chest of the bear was the size of a football. It was one tough bear! 

I am excited about trying out the 300 WSM. I've just always wanted one, so I recently got one. 

Good luck, I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## Critter

If you have shoulder problems go with the 7mm Rem mag. My brother in law has shoulder problems and he has no problem shooting the 7mm but will start to flinch with the extra recoil of the .300.


----------



## wyogoob

*Will the UWN replace Facebook?*



colorcountrygunner said:


> Pick up a .338 RUM and hang some truck nuts from the trigger guard.


I'm going to try that, thanks for the tip.

.


----------



## RandomElk16

muddydogs said:


> I think some of the problem with bringing up these variant calibers is there always touted as the next great thing and how wonderful they are but in reality they do about the same as the other calibers in there class, they might push a bullet 200 fps faster then another caliber but when you get right down to it 200 fps is nothing and the guys that know this just get tired of reading about how great a caliber is when its really nothing special.
> I hate to point this out but this thread kind of turned into how great the 7mm is which is kind of surprising in its own.
> The 30 cal is always going to be the king, its been around a long time, killed a lot of stuff and it gets the job done just fine.
> Just this spring I decided I needed an antelope rifle so I started researching the 7mm08, 25-06 and other calibers in this class and in the end decided that the 25-06 was just as good as the next and it was available from about any manufacture.


I appreciate the post.. but 200 fps faster and BC actually is not "nothing" depending on what you are doing. We were simply saying that some people are enthusiasts and get tired of every convo being about the 30 cal. The "if it ain't broke don't fix it" motto is fine, but if someone is just now getting a rifle, they have options. You can also find these calibers in a wide variety of factory ammo. If we kept doing things the same, everyone should be out shooting 30-30 levers with open sights... Yet here we are. Better yet, muzzleloaders have been around longer and have killed plenty. We could have kept using them?

I mentioned a number of 6mm cartridges, which was around before the 30. And work fine, so why did they keep developing different rounds?

I hope you see past any sarcasm. I just don't think us bringing up one cartridge that wasn't a 30 warranted the "get tired of reading this" as well as the "guys that know that" about an untrue statement was an attempt to belittle our knowledge.


----------



## DallanC

RandomElk16 said:


> I mentioned a number of 6mm cartridges, which was around before the 30. And work fine, so why did they keep developing different rounds?


There have been breakthroughs that make a dramatic difference compared to older cartridges. But honestly at this point and time just about every conceivable wildcat has been tried.

MFGs are in the business to make and sell you, the consumer, "stuff". They need to make the new "stuff" seem better and more desirable than your old "stuff". Thats their job... to make new stuff, and convince you to buy it.

The +100 year old 30-06 will do anything any hunter might need to do in North America. But, mfgs have given us more options, which is good. I would hate to hunt prairie dogs with a 30-06, my 22-250 is way more fun for that.

But we are reaching maximum saturation. What "new" gizmo will they come up with that makes you want to shelve that 30-06 or 270? I dunno... but that's what commercialism is right now, company shills trying to get you to believe suddenly the new XYZ Whizbang Super is needed for hunting. That those old 270's and 30-06's just wont cut it anymore.

Last year I dusted off my old beautiful wood Rem700BDL in 270... I haven't hunted with it in 20 years. It still was on zero! I took it to Wyoming and tipped over a beautiful antelope buck at 480 yards. What a fun rifle, what a great caliber.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16

DallanC said:


> But we are reaching maximum saturation. What "new" gizmo will they come up with that makes you want to shelve that 30-06 or 270? I dunno... but that's what commercialism is right now, company shills trying to get you to believe suddenly the new XYZ Whizbang Super is needed for hunting. That those old 270's and 30-06's just wont cut it anymore.
> 
> Last year I dusted off my old beautiful wood Rem700BDL in 270... I haven't hunted with it in 20 years. It still was on zero! I took it to Wyoming and tipped over a beautiful antelope buck at 480 yards. What a fun rifle, what a great caliber.


I agree that at this point, we have tried pretty much all we need to. I was mainly meaning that we can be open to expanding past the 30 cal at the very least.

I love the 270! I bet that was a blast. The 22-250 is also a great caliber, and has its uses. That backs the point, is the 30 cal all we should limit ourselves to? If I had to pick one rifle to hunt EVERYTHING I hunt, I can't say it would be a 30. Something in the 6-7mm range that can have light and heavy bullets to shoot prairie dogs and elk would be the pick.

Again, we don't need more gizmos, but should enjoy the plentiful options we have!


----------



## plottrunner

I personally prefer an M109A6 Paladin. A nice 155mm DPICM round with charge 7 Red Bag is just the ticket for all North American Game and really works great on those sand species in the middle east.


----------



## plottrunner

In all seriousness, why not have both? That's the beauty of living here, we don't have to limit ourselves in the rounds we shoot since we can have as many guns and calibers as we can afford....


----------



## RandomElk16

plottrunner said:


> In all seriousness, why not have both? That's the beauty of living here, we don't have to limit ourselves in the rounds we shoot since we can have as many guns and calibers as we can afford....


Boom! Whenever I see an either/or topic my brain thinks "which one *first*"


----------



## Critter

Years ago I started my rifle collection by buying a caliber that I wanted each year with my tax refunds. During that time I have a few that really overlap in uses but are also fun to have. 

That remindes me I might need to start looking at a .30 caliber magnum. I have the 7mm's and .338's covered already.


----------



## Christine

300 wm for me.

During one of my many trips moving our belongings from Central IL to Central Utah, I listened to the audio book American Sniper while I drove. Chris Kyle mentions the 300 win mag as one of his favorites. So I thought, 'Hey I'm moving to state that allows rifle hunting, has big critters and room for long range shooting... I want a 300wm!'

I told my husband (partially kidding) that I wanted a tikka t3 in 300wm ...and boom, by the next trip or two, there was one here waiting for me.

I love that rifle. Some of my husband's coworkers warned him that I would hate the recoil, so I was a bit apprehensive the first time I shot it.

No problems. 

If you think a 300wm kicks, try my 12ga 870 with deer slugs. It makes the 300 seem like a kitten. 

My hunting buddy has a 7mm and it does fine but we tease each other a lot. I tell him real rifles are measured in caliber... not millimeters. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter

Between those two, get a 7MM because it's the closest thing to a 280 which is really the best hunting cartridge in the world.------SS


----------



## wyogoob

*not much recoil on this side of the Big River*



Christine said:


> ........................................
> 
> If you think a 300wm kicks, try my 12ga 870 with deer slugs. It makes the 300 seem like a kitten.
> 
> ...................................................
> 
> Truer words were never spoken.
> 
> .


----------



## muddydogs

RandomElk16 said:


> We were simply saying that some people are enthusiasts and get tired of every convo being about the 30 cal. The "if it ain't broke don't fix it" motto is fine, but if someone is just now getting a rifle, they have options. You can also find these calibers in a wide variety of factory ammo. If we kept doing things the same, everyone should be out shooting 30-30 levers with open sights... Yet here we are. Better yet, muzzleloaders have been around longer and have killed plenty. We could have kept using them?


Trouble is you're asking about calibers on an open forum where the majority of people shoot the old standard calibers so you're going to get the same standard answers. If you want to talk about your caliber I would think there are better forums out there which cater to the oddball calibers. 
It's good that guys throw out different stuff, it might get beat down by the 30 caliber crowd but I'm beating that guys that are looking into what caliber they want are looking into more then just the 30 cal suggestions.

There's always going to be new calibers as long as there's guys willing to fork over the cash to buy the next great caliber.

Yes muzzys have been around a long time and there still around, heck last I checked they even have a hunting season for muzzys. Well not sure you would classify some of the muzzys being shot these days as muzzys.


----------



## LostLouisianian

wyogoob said:


> Christine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........................................
> 
> If you think a 300wm kicks, try my 12ga 870 with deer slugs. It makes the 300 seem like a kitten.
> 
> ...................................................
> 
> Truer words were never spoken.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...that's lightweight....try an 870 Magnum with 1 7/8 oz loads of #6 lead shot....that will break your nose! Look it was a stupid shot ok and yes I missed but I only got one shot off OK!!! Give a teenager a break will you!!! Gawd that hurt like nothing I ever felt when I broke my nose on that shot...
Click to expand...


----------



## LostLouisianian

Christine said:


> 300 wm for me.
> 
> I told my husband (partially kidding) that I wanted a tikka t3 in 300wm ...and boom, by the next trip or two, there was one here waiting for me.
> 
> I love that rifle. Some of my husband's coworkers warned him that I would hate the recoil, so I was a bit apprehensive the first time I shot it.
> 
> My hunting buddy has a 7mm and it does fine but we tease each other a lot. I tell him real rifles are measured in caliber... not millimeters.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


What Model of the T3 do you have? I've read some things that the older T3's had issues with ejecting magnum cases? I have found a place that has some older T3 still in stock at stupid good prices and have been eyeing a couple. Do you have issues with the cases ejecting and getting hung up on ejection?


----------



## RandomElk16

muddydogs said:


> Yes muzzys have been around a long time and there still around, heck last I checked they even have a hunting season for muzzys. Well not sure you would classify some of the muzzys being shot these days as muzzys.


I know they are around. But you said 30 are king and always will be king and discouraged talking other calibers... So I was giving an example that if we thought that way in the past muzzleloaders would have been the end of weapon advancements and said 30 never would exist.

My point was, its ok to talk about other calibers. Some of us don't like shooting a 30-06 for everything and it isn't always our go to recommend.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

They both shoot almost exactly the same trajectory. I'm 180 pounds so I like a lighter rifle and the factory shells are about 10.00 cheaper for every kind. I never liked the 7mm Rem. until I bought one. Federal premium 165 SPBT are super accurate in my M77. 1/2 MOA. If it was called a 280 Rem Mag more people would like it ha... 300s rock too if you need a cannon for something.


----------



## kdog

LostLouisianian said:


> What Model of the T3 do you have? I've read some things that the older T3's had issues with ejecting magnum cases? I have found a place that has some older T3 still in stock at stupid good prices and have been eyeing a couple. Do you have issues with the cases ejecting and getting hung up on ejection?


my T3 lite in 7MM is about 3 years old and there are no ejection issues at all. not sure if that is an older one or not.


----------



## RandomElk16

kdog said:


> my T3 lite in 7MM is about 3 years old and there are no ejection issues at all. not sure if that is an older one or not.


I missed his original post.. but I also have a Tikka T3 in 7RM and absolutely love it. Never have had an issue with it. There are some cheap DIY mods for them also that help an already sub MOA rifle.


----------



## muddydogs

RandomElk16 said:


> I know they are around. But you said 30 are king and always will be king and discouraged talking other calibers... So I was giving an example that if we thought that way in the past muzzleloaders would have been the end of weapon advancements and said 30 never would exist.
> 
> My point was, its ok to talk about other calibers. Some of us don't like shooting a 30-06 for everything and it isn't always our go to recommend.


I did say the 30 was king but I didn't discourage talking about other calibers. Not sure if you missed it or not but I stated I shoot a 7mm, heck the only 30 I have is an old Enfield 308 I play around with and the 30-30. I do help 3 buddies load for there 30-06. My point was talk about what you want but don't get butt hurt when the 30 crowd shows up because there always going to be more 30 cal shooters then the oddball shooters.

There's always going to be a new caliber and the fan boys to go along with it, there has to be because the firearm industry can't live off guys like me that buy a rifle, find a bullet that shoots well and sticks with it for 30 some years.


----------



## Springville Shooter

muddydogs said:


> There's always going to be a new caliber and the fan boys to go along with it, there has to be because the firearm industry can't live off guys like me that buy a rifle, find a bullet that shoots well and sticks with it for 30 some years.


Yup, I'm exactly the kind of fan boy you speak of. I'm faithful to my wife but not my weapons. I'm a hopeless rifle floosy. In other news.....the new 28 Nosler is sure shooting great. 280 number 5 is working out pretty well too.------SS


----------



## Christine

Mine is a tikka t3 lite. Haven't had any problems with it at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian

Christine said:


> Mine is a tikka t3 lite. Haven't had any problems with it at all.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thanks Christine, I have a line on some really good prices for a T3 hunter model in either caliber since they are the older models. I am playing with the idea of selling my K31 and buying one of them and putting a muzzle brake on it to have some fun with.


----------



## kdog

RandomElk16 said:


> I missed his original post.. but I also have a Tikka T3 in 7RM and absolutely love it. Never have had an issue with it. There are some cheap DIY mods for them also that help an already sub MOA rifle.


I would be interested in knowing what these mods are, can you share?


----------



## RandomElk16

muddydogs said:


> don't get butt hurt


I don't think I am the one that is butt hurt here.. I mention a few calibers in response to another comment and you chimed in saying the 30 was king and that I should go to other forums.


----------



## RandomElk16

kdog said:


> I would be interested in knowing what these mods are, can you share?


First priority:
-Recoil Lug
-Upgrading Action Screws
-Pillar Bedding
-Precision fit Limbsaver pad (don't get the slide over or trim to fit)

You can typically buy the first 3 items in a kit from many reputable manufacturers.

Other fun sub-$100 things:
-Bolt Shroud
-Bolt handle
-Fluting the bolt
-Many people paint the stock when doing the bedding. Can make it look really good for cheap and add texture for some grip
-Bottom metal

Of course there are more expensive mods. These are all things you can do little by little to keep building on an already great rifle. The recoil lug and bedding kits are under $100 and are a great first upgrade, and of course the recoil pad helps. A lot of these upgrades replace factory plastic parts that can affect performance (shroud, bottom metal).

PM if you have more questions or are curious about manufacturers


----------



## muddydogs

RandomElk16 said:


> I don't think I am the one that is butt hurt here.. I mention a few calibers in response to another comment and you chimed in saying the 30 was king and that I should go to other forums.


Alright I'm done, obviously I'm coming across wrong. I have already made enough guys mad today no need for anymore.


----------



## mlob1one

Springville Shooter said:


> Yup, I'm exactly the kind of fan boy you speak of. I'm faithful to my wife but not my weapons. I'm a hopeless rifle floosy. In other news.....the new 28 Nosler is sure shooting great. 280 number 5 is working out pretty well too.------SS


Would really like to hear about your 28 nosler build.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian

mlob1one said:


> Would really like to hear about your 28 nosler build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


:deadhorse:


----------



## Seven

Well my hunt for gun ended. I found a lightly used savage 111 in 7mm rem for 310.00 that I snatched up. I was about to order the following.

http://www.eurooptic.com/tikka-t3-hunter-7mm-rem-mag-jrta370-with-rings.aspx

And do these upgrades to it

https://tikkaperformance.com/index.php?_route_=tikka-t3/Tikka-Stage-1-Performance-Kit

I always seem to end up with savages. But they also have been pretty good shooters for me.


----------



## RandomElk16

Seven said:


> https://tikkaperformance.com/index.php?_route_=tikka-t3/Tikka-Stage-1-Performance-Kit


That's a good kit!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Seven said:


> Well my hunt for gun ended. I found a lightly used savage 111 in 7mm rem for 310.00 that I snatched up. I was about to order the following.
> 
> http://www.eurooptic.com/tikka-t3-hunter-7mm-rem-mag-jrta370-with-rings.aspx
> 
> And do these upgrades to it
> 
> https://tikkaperformance.com/index.php?_route_=tikka-t3/Tikka-Stage-1-Performance-Kit
> 
> I always seem to end up with savages. But they also have been pretty good shooters for me.


You should be ashamed of yourself for taking advantage of someone like that. Ok yeah I am jealous.


----------



## bullsnot

Bax* said:


> As some of you may remember, I used to dabble in some fun things with the UWC and one of my experiences was to organize a hunt for a gentleman that wasn't able to get out and hunt due to his illness: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/37122-uwc-disabled-elk-hunter-success.html
> 
> Anyhow, the landowner that was generous enough to allow us to share in this experience with Mike and his boys was adamant that hunters can use any caliber except a 7mm because he had experiences with other hunters where the bullet passed clean through the elk and it had to be shot a few more times before it finally died (seems like he even said they chased the elk down the middle of town during the process). So now he wont let hunters use a 7mm.


Wuuuuuuhhhh?!?!? I don't remember that part of the deal for some reason. Was he speaking specifically about the 7mm-08 by chance?

Ya'll know the deal...right bullet selection and shot placement. Game over with a 7 mag when done right. From a long ways a way no less.

If I could only pick one it would be a 7 mag. But I don't have to. So I have both.


----------

